# Taking linzess for 1.5 months, yellow fluid in BM



## GreenThumb (Jul 30, 2014)

I've been having digestive issues for a few years. About 1.5 months ago I was put on Linzess and it gave me pretty serious diarrhea within an hour after taking it. It definitely relieved my bloat and helped with some of the pain. Last week while on vacation my diet was poor, fatty and fried food, alcohol etc. I'm now dealing with extremely yellow liquid in my bowel movements. It's like neon yellow. I haven't had a well formed BM since last week. After taking the Linzess in the mornings, sometimes it's entirely yellow liquid. Is this normal or a sign of liver problems possibly? I've been a heavy drinker for about 10 years and am worried that's it's a liver related issue as I have very minor dull pain along the underneath sides of my right rib cage. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

What do you think about taking Linzess so far? Good/fair/poor? w/b & thanks.


----------



## GreenThumb (Jul 30, 2014)

It's really helped the ibs symptoms. Hardly any pain now. I can feel things moving along better. I'm just concerned about the bright yellow diarrhea. It's yellow like urine after taking vitamin b!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

GreenThumb--really, i think you should discuss all this with your doctor, especially if you have concerns about your liver, etc. or at least call the doc's office and leave a message with the nurse. that's what i would do if all this were happening to me--i'd definitely want a doctor's advice and diagnosis.

hope you feel better soon. take good care.


----------



## GreenThumb (Jul 30, 2014)

Going to the doc on Friday. Just curious to see if anyone had similar experiences with the bright yellow liquid. Thank you for your time.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, Green Thumb. I am supposed to get some Linzess sent to me to try out. I'll post the results if and when it comes.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I just found out the person who was supposed to send me the Linzess (odd name) looked and her bottle is almost empty, so that is off for now (sighs).


----------



## Kenny & White Tiger (Feb 2, 2014)

I know this is a bit old, just sounds like 'bile salt' to me, I had this happen alot after having my gallbladder removed, just means there's nothing left in your stomach other than the bile produced so i suppose the linzess is pushing that out.

I just started this stuff...I hate it, I was already going three to four times mornings, though it was solid...now that still happens but with added diarrhea right after taking that stuff, I hate drugs.


----------



## LittleJo1663 (Dec 1, 2016)

Dear GreenThumb,

I see your post is from July 2014, but I will reply anyway. Perhaps others are also seeking answers to this issue.

First of all, regarding the yellow liquid, I would not worry, BUT I would recommend that you report it to your GI doctor.

I have been on Linzess only two days now and the yellow discharge is DEFINITELY Linzess related. I notice it on the toilet paper after BM's. This did not occur at all prior to Linzess. Perhaps the Linzess ramps up the bile production? I am not sure, but I just had a colonoscopy and upper endoscopy 6 months ago with a clean bill of health on each. I have never had gall bladder issues or bile duct issues. I am confident it is the Linzess, which is why I googled it this morning and found this forum.

Good Luck to you.


----------

